# Grindstone Port Hope Sportsmens Club Wild Game Dinner March 28th Re-scheduled



## Offfishn (Nov 12, 2017)

Wild Game Dinner
WAS --- March 28th, 2020
NOW --- September 12th, 2020
Sat 2 PM to 10

Grindstone Port Hope Sportsmens Club
6101 Huron City Rd., Port Hope, Michigan 48468
989.428.4170

https://www.facebook.com/pg/GrindstonePortHopeSportsmensClub/events/?ref=page_internal

Our annual wild game dinner has been rescheduled for Sept. 12 due to the COVID-19 virus 

Come join us for some delicious dishes prepared with game harvested here in the Thumb Area!
$20 suggested donation includes door prize drawing!
Gun raffles, “Lottery Tree” raffle, Chinese raffles, 50/50 drawings and much more!
Full cash bar!
Raffle tickets for Ruger “Go Wild” camo 450 Bushmaster rifle now available at the club!
Dinner tickets available at the club daily after 2pm. 
Doors open at 2pm. Dinner served at 7pm 
Some of the "Game" is Venison, Beef, Elk, Alligator, Pheasant, Squirrel and Turtle.


----------

